# Belgium Waffle Ride?



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Is anyone doing this ride in April? Can anyone tell me anything about it? I just moved here and this sound like it could be a good time. I saw a the Facebook page - not a lot of info though.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

There are some articles out there on the web from last years ride and plenty of uploads on Strava. Good times, it's on my calendar to do again. 

FEATURES: BEING THERE: SPY BELGIAN WAFFLE RIDE


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I checked out the link. Looks like there was only 10 miles of gravel last year, this years flier made it sound like there will be a lot more. What bike set up to ride? Decisions decisions....


----------



## towfur (May 3, 2010)

From what I've read it seems like a " gotta know a guy" to even gain entry into the ride. 
I could be totally wrong.


----------



## jsigone (Oct 21, 2005)

towfur said:


> From what I've read it seems like a " gotta know a guy" to even gain entry into the ride.
> I could be totally wrong.


it's $100 buy in, I'm sure they aren't too picky who hands over the $100

Set the bike up w/ 25c and you'll be more then fine but I'm sure the fast guys are running 23's w/ carbons on that ride.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

jsigone said:


> ... Set the bike up w/ 25c and you'll be more then fine but I'm sure the fast guys are running 23's w/ carbons on that ride.


Some of the "fast guys" I know switched to 25mm for the BWR.

Half the UCI pro peloton is using 25 now for regular asphalt roads ... especially make sense on BWR given its sections of dirt & gravel.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

All signed up, bring the ... Fun??


----------

